# Your experiences with Traze app and Spass



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Are any of your having to have those tools and had to show them at your departing airport or upon entering the manila airport. We got into the Traze app and once you get the QR code the code is only good for 10 minutes.
Are the airlines and Philippines still requiring those? Thanks.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

We are having a terrible time getting TrazeApp. It rejects the photo as invalid but does not tell us why. When we try to verify our user name it says not connected to the server. We have to enter a phone number and we entered 1 and our USA number and it appears to have accepted that. Then for location it has Philippines already in the window. Then we have to choose a more accurate location from over 300 choices. We can't find Angeles City or Manila so we have to just pick one and of course it is woefully wrong. These technical issues worry us when we try to get OHP. If on the 3rd day or 2ne day before departure we can not get the One Health Pass we loss our entire trip cost. As far as Traze we see more issues. The QR code is only good for 10 minutes. The webpage says it has to be scanned at immigration, at boarding gate, at baggage claim and many other locations in the terminal and at all locations along the way. What happens if we can not access the QR code at all these locations inside the terminal? I'd rather be required to have insurance then these other items that are liable to fail due to technical issues. Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Traz was from the early days, not used it since. One health pass is a must, took all of 10 minutes to sign up last week before flying into Clark last Sunday. Just photo your vaccine card and upload in the two places it asks for it. Just used the same photo both times. OHP seems to be aimed more towards phones a friend had problems using a laptop. When you get the QR code screen shot it as you can't rely on getting an email.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary makes a good point, screenshot all your important documents or you're QR code. I'm fairly new to the Smartphone and my son showed me how to do this, just hold both buttons while the document or photo is on the screen then let go, it makes a camera click sound and it will download this to your phone's album.

I have to perform screenshots frequently in order to utilize or what's known as "Cash in" into my Gcash application account, it's how I pay my electrical bills.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> just hold both buttons while the document or photo is on the screen then let go, it makes a camera click sound and it will download this to your phone's album.


It depends on the make/model of your phone. 
Google it if you don't know how to do it on your phone.
My phone, I just swipe my hand across the screen, my partner's you just double tap the screen.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mine you pull down the menus and there's a screenshot button.


----------

